# Problem with transmission :(



## Hoja (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi,
Ii have problem with my chevy cruze 2011, my car just 37000km.
Before 2 weeks the care stop suddenly and it unable to move at D and even when i use manual not able to move *but* at R it move back normally. some people told me it need a new gear box which is around 4000$ 









yesterday when im look inferior to the car i see there is a fluid at the lower surface gear box. then i start the car and select the D and keep the RPM at 3.... suddenly the check engine light be on and the car start move but with no power and the manual transmission disappear i keep the car move till speed 30 or 40km the car became normal and it run smoothly without any problem and i can speed up to 120km without any problem but when i stop the car again can move without power till speed 30 or 40km.

Today i check it and the error is P0700


so please what u think>>>> it need new gear box or sensors or what is the problem ???


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Well, if it is a transmission problem it should be covered under the power train warranty. 

Here is a link to some information about a P0700. 
P0700 - OBD II Trouble Code


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like it needs fluid and has a leak somewhere (the axle seals have been a common problem on these automatics). It may be fine otherwise; stop trying to drive it until you can add fluid & check the level.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Pretty much what these guys said... It sounds like it lost a lot of fluid. I had the same issue with my ex's car she bottomed it out and had a nice crack in the trans oil pan, toyota pretty much said the same thing about wanting to replace the transmission because it would go in gear but act like it was in neutral so I went and got a new trans oil pan and gasket with a couple qts of there trans oil and filled it never had an issue ever since.


----------



## Hoja (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi today i make a new scan check 

The erorr code is 
P2723 pcs. Valve 5 stuck off 

Also the amount of leakage of fluid increased and that fluid is dark balck one 
The leakage area is between engin and gear 

The mechanic told me the gear need rebuilt with new board which inside the gear box and the cost of overhall is up to 4000$ 

I dont know what can i do 
Please any idea


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Hoja, Depending on your country this would be covered under the powertrain warranty. Contact Chevy Customer Care here via PM for assistance with your dealership. The black fluid is your ATF fluid - the 2011's had a coating in the transmission that turned the fluid a really dark grey/brown.


----------

